

The Best Albums of 2010, As Voted On By You (+ free streams) - thewordpainter
http://gorankem.com/bestof2010

======
mattstech
I'm actually a pretty big sucker for the mainstream, so it's nice to get a
better feel of what people actually listen to. Not familiar with most of the
albums, so I've been leaving the page up for the past day and letting the
Grooveshark widget run. Good stuff.

